

Eating out – one month in SF - rf45
http://rf45.wordpress.com/2012/09/04/eating-out-one-month-in-sf/

======
jacalata
Very interesting. I look forward to reading a summary of your month of eating
in, but one thing to be careful of is that because you won't have any
staples/basics, you should be planning/ready to spend more than you hope your
'average' costs will be. For instance, olive oil, salt, pepper, other
seasonings to taste, can all add up fairly quickly but you'll only need to
purchase them every few months, if that. Especially if you find some good bulk
food stores, you could stock up on non-perishables for a couple of months:
while it looks bad on a one-month budget, it'll look good on a three month
view.

------
superic
It's possible to eat out cheaply and healthy in SF but it requires years of
practice (in my experience.) You'll eventually figure out where to go and what
to get where based on the day of the week (specials), time of day (portion
sizes) and time of the year (seasonal items.)

For instance, I just happened upon a place in Mission Bay that makes a custom
salad (literally, they make it in front of you) with meat, cheese and two
other items for $7.50. This salad must weigh 1lb. It's huge, healthy, a great
deal and could be split into two meals.

Don't give up!

